# It's SNOWING!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's blowing snow and rain here in Colorado. :sigh: Cold, cold, cold. It's WAYYYY to early for this!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! It sure is early...I just started winterizing everything...maybe this is going to be a bad winter.  Hope you and your goaties stay safe and warm. :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow!!

It has been down to 30 f at night in New York State. Then today we have a change of weather.. hot weather...around 75-80 with no clouds.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

So jealous!!! Fall and winter are my top two favorite seasons! Oh my gosh, I haven't even thought about winterizing... We're getting our first goat sometime next week.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

it NEVER snows where i live.....

Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The goats are not super happy about the snow but aleast they are warm and safe in their house! I miss SUMMER!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, LP, you're south of us and you're getting snow??? We're just north of Boulder and it's raining and cold -- but not snowing :shrug: Crazy weather! 

Keep warm and keep the wood pile dry -- I have a feeling it's going to be a cold and very snowy winter this year! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe...that is really strange... Brrrrrrr :shocked:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice warm sunny day here in NJ. :thumb: 
Stay warm.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't imagine!! Wow--it is overcast and rainy here-makes me think fall weather but can't imagine snow! I love to watch snow and I like it for the 1st day or two-then I will take sunny days back


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It is warm this week in Southern Maryland, but I have a feeling we will be blasted a lot earlier than we want or are prepared for. :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It is not snowing anymore but it VERY windy and cold. The goats even though they are locked in their house with the windows shut were really cold and shivering.  Had to give the extra hay and put a heat lamp up.



Mandara Farm said:


> Wow, LP, you're south of us and you're getting snow??? We're just north of Boulder and it's raining and cold -- but not snowing :shrug: Crazy weather!
> 
> Keep warm and keep the wood pile dry -- I have a feeling it's going to be a cold and very snowy winter this year! :wink:


Thanks :hug: It also think it's going to be a really cold winter. I hope it's not like last year, so do my goats!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Whoa! snow...Yikes. I guess winter coming is inevitable...gotta get ready...even tho we are having record highs Sunday. 

I wish we could share weather. I'ld sent you 20 degrees and I would have been sending Texas RAIN all summer. My pasture is more like a swamp!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is cool and overcast in N. Florida today and it POURED rain this morning. Chores in the rain. Ugh. lol I can't believe you're having snow this early! It's barely October yet! :shocked:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Yuck! Hate snow! 80F today...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> Whoa! snow...Yikes. I guess winter coming is inevitable...gotta get ready...even tho we are having record highs Sunday.
> 
> I wish we could share weather. I'ld sent you 20 degrees and I would have been sending Texas RAIN all summer. My pasture is more like a swamp!


I wish our pasture was a swamp! It has only rained about 7 times all summer here. :sigh: I will take the rain! Send it up here! :hi5:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

The weather has been rather wonky this year. Here, it is supposed to rain tomorrow but then be in the 80s and sunny the rest of the week. 

This is the first year we will have fall kiddings and watch, it will be a cold fall/winter. We live in the foothills and it is rare for snow to reach this low but I have this feeling it will and probably while I have a doe in labor, :slapfloor:


----------

